# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  URI GELLER

## Ledes

Uri Geller ¿que pensais de él?
Farsante
Ilusionista
Poseia talentos especiales...

Vuestras opiniones en la encuesta o en mensaje, lo que querais.

----------


## Ella

tu que opinas? podrias hablar un poco de el (quien es, tipo de magia, apariciones en la tv, grandes azañas...)

----------


## Potamito

Sin duda estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Ella, deberias dar primero tu opinión....  yo ya voté, digo que es un ilusionista, ya que las otras dos calificaciones no me parecen para nada de bien, de hecho me molesta el hecho de hacer esta pregunta, ya que si estamos aquí, sabemos que la magia es ILUSIÓN  que puede parecer real, pero que no lo es, osea, realmente una carta no cambia sola de color o si??, por lo tanto, el con su doblado de metales, puede que haya utilizado trucos, como puede que no, pero de cualquier manera, no era un farsante, si realmente lo fuera, yo sería un farsante, tu serías un farsante, y todos los que aquí estamos lo seríamos, tal vez la historia de su vida, no es lo más lógico ni lo mas común, pero aunque sea para la ciencia un farsante, para nosotros (o para mi por lo menos) no lo es...

saludos

espero tu opinion...

adios

----------


## Ledes

Yo no digo que sea un farsante, pero el decia que no hacia ilusionismo que tenia poderes sobrenaturales y que yo sepa nosotros no tenemos poderes y toda la gente lo sabe. Pero de todas formas se siguen ilusionando aunque saben que tiene truco pero el publico veia a Uri Geller como una persona sobrenatural.

----------


## Ledes

Ah! sino voto es por que no l tengo nada claro y me gustaria comparar impresiones.

----------


## Potamito

Pues el era un ilusionista que le gustaba quedar empapado de su personaja de sobrenatural, y es por eso que decía que tenia esos poderes, que la gente le crea o no, ese es su problema, que la gente lo quiera ver como un ser superior, es cosa de ellos, y si el quería hacerse creer así mismo que tenia poderes sobrenaturales, eso a nosotros no nos importa, lo que nos importa es que realizó durante muuucho tiempo, muy buenas ILUSIONES de doblado de metales, de hecho, gracias a él salió el libro publicado por James Randi, llamado "La Magia de Uri Geller", donde se revelan los "trucos" realizados por Uri...

Saludos

----------


## Ella

> Ah! sino voto es por que no l tengo nada claro y me gustaria comparar impresiones.


cual es tu opinion personal (no las visiones generales que tiene la gente sobre el) sobre uri?

----------


## Asmodeo

Hola,

Sin duda, un farsante. Una cosa es el personaje que se crea el mentalista y que se queda hay dentro del espectaculo, y otra cosa es sacar al personaje alejarlo de lo que es el espectaculo para vender unos supuestos poderes paranormales.

Cosas de Uri:

-Geller afirma que sus poderes son un don que le ha dado Dios, pero que, por otra parte, todo el mundo tiene ese poder.

-el mentalista Uri Geller, que se ha ofrecido a "sacar la piedra de allí, ponerla en mi jardín y exorcizarla" http://doiop.com/farsante

- Uri Geller relata que desde los seis años era capaz de leer la mente de su madre, así como hacer funcionar relojes y doblar o romper objetos de metal

- Enseño a la gente a utilizar el poder de su mente para vencer sus enfermedades, para vivir más y mejor...

-Cayó herido en la Guerra de los Seis Días. Una bala le atravesó el brazo a la altura del codo y los médicos dieron por seguro que jamás volvería a moverlo. "Recuerdo que me rebelé contra aquel diagnóstico. Puse a funcionar mi mente, hablaba incluso con el brazo dándole órdenes para que no continuara muerto, para que funcionara.

-"Muchos escépticos le consideran un mago de poca monta, una especie de engañabobos..." Lo que yo hago es verdad. Lo han comprobado científicos e investigadores.

-En su libro The Geller Effect, el "dotado" sostiene que leyó la mente de Henry Kissinger, dejándole impresionado y admirado por sus "poderes".

-También afirma Geller haber trabajado para la Agencia Central de Inteligencia (CIA), poniendo al servicio de dicha entidad sus "poderes" para inspeccionar mentalmente, a partir de fotografías,
edificios soviéticos y leer la mente de Yuri Andropov y dirigentes del Comité Estatal de Seguridad (KGB). 

-En entrevistas bajo hipnosis, Geller relató cómo había visto un objeto brillante sobre su cabeza cuando tenía tres años. En la misma sesión se manifestó una voz metálica que se identificó como los seres que le habían otorgado la capacidad para manifestar esos fenómenos y  creía en extraterrestres que le habían escogido para dotarle.

....

Geller aparte de manipular metales , manipula la verdad. Se podría alegar que a lo mejor tiene poderes auténticos (para mi está claro: ¡no! ) , el dice que científicos han demostrado la autenticidad de sus poderes, lo que es falso. 

Hay mucha información en internet , tanto de la parte pseudocientifica así como la escéptica.

Mirando su web también aclara mucho lo que es.

*Potamito*



> muy buenas ILUSIONES de doblado de metales, de hecho, gracias a él salió el libro publicado por James Randi, llamado "La Magia de Uri Geller"


Digamos que gracias a Randi se conoce la verdadera entidad de Uri , ese tipo de ilusiones ya eran conocidas antes de Uri. Randi digamos que tiene una autentica cruzada contra Uri Geller. Tampoco se queda atrás Martin Gardner conocido matemático, divulgador científico, filosofo y escritor. 

Si mal no recuerdo, Luis de matos también definió a Uricomo un farsante hace muy poco en la revista FHM.

Por lo dicho, lo de farsante se le queda corto a Uri Geller.

Saludos.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo veo una tendencia clara a que la gente opina negativamente sobre ilusionistas que se salen de las cartas, el frac, y el conejo en la chistera.

Geller es (era), un ilusionista, evidentemente tenia que vender la moto de su efecto, si lo justifica diciendo que es magia (ilusionismo) o que hay una preparación previa de la cuchara, se le acaba el chollo en dos semanas. Muy bien, usted dobla cucharas, ¿sabe algún "truco" más?

¿Que problema hay? Que para venderse dijo que eran poderes mentales, que Dios le dio, que el solo las acentuó. Eso puede leerse de muchas maneras. Anthony Blake también dijo en su día que podía leer mentes, mover objetos de metal, y que tenia "poderes", y también decía que cualquiera puede hacerlo.

Entonces, desde un punto de vista de vista creyente los dos tienen razón.

Justificar esas habilidades, diciendo que son poderes divinos crea más intriga e interés en los profanos, (creo yo). Poned por ejemplo el caso de la predicción del número de la lotería.

No es lo mismo que se diga hay "trampa", un cambiazo de papel, o lo que sea.

A que te digan que realmente se concentró, y "vio" el número ganador.

Lo de las cucharas es igual, y citando a Luís García.

"Yo lo que creo es que si alguien pudiera doblar cucharillas, y tuviera ese poder, lo último que haría seria esa jilipollez".

El problema de Uri, es que se extralimitó, quizás con el tiempo se haya creído sus propias "mentiras" y todo lo que simula hacer.

Ahora bien, teniendo en cuenta el contexto histórica de España en esa época, no me extraña que causará tan revuelo entre la gente. Hoy en día Uri Geller seria un ilusionista más, y no habría esa polémica.

Para mi, ilusionista!

----------


## ElMagoPol

Buenas!! :P 

Yo creo que un ilusionista debe de mantener esa especie de "teatrillo" y crear esa intriga en la gente para formar el clima adecuado encima de un escenario,pero claro,todo tiene su límite,una cosa es intentar crear ambiente y otra cosa es extrapolar los términos fuera de escena y de esa manera.

Estoy de acuerdo en que le funcionó lo de vender la moto a la gente y que hay que venderse pero también hay que saber ser humilde y reconocer realmente lo que eres.

Además no puedo reconocer como ilusionsita a una persona que afirma haber demostrado a la ciencia que tiene "poderes paranormales".

Para mi es farsante.(Por no decir fantasma) :P

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Sabíais que fue contratado por el gobierno Mexicano para buscar pozos de petroleo?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

En mi casa teníamos un reloj inglés que siempre que lo cambiábamos de sitio (repito SIEMPRE) se paraba. La noche de la famosa actuación de Uri Geller en el programa de José María Íñigo, una tía abuela mía vino a dormir a casa. Como el reloj marcaba las horas lo cambiamos de sitio para que mi tía no se despertara. Uri Geller actuó y esa noche (SOLO ESA NOCHE!!!!!) el reloj no se paró. Lo hizo las noches anteriores que lo movimos, y lo hizo las siguientes noches que lo movimos. Pero esa JUSTO ESA no.

No juzgo ni concluyo, pero resalto el hecho.

----------


## BITTOR

Un farsante. No se puede ir por ahi diciendo que tienes poderes hombre. Sabeis que ha montado un hospital donde ha puesto sus "poderes curativos" al servicio de un monton de gente y niños enfermos? Una cosa es el ilusionismo y otra muy diferente la magia; y la magia no existe. 

Y respecto a lo que dice O´malley no tiene nada que ver con los supuestos poderes de Uri; ademas la mente humana es un misterio y no sabemos si un monton de gente sugestionada podria realizar un "milagro" incoscientemente. Tengo prisa pero que no quede duda de que no se puede ir por ahi de superpoderoso ni jugar con la gente.

----------


## Potamito

> ...Una cosa es el ilusionismo y otra muy diferente la magia; y la magia no existe...


perdón?? estamos completamente de acuerdo en que la MAGIA es un arte abstracto, pero no por eso no va a existir, sin embargo, el ILUSIONISMO se podria decir que es una parte de la MAGIA, que según tu no existe, por lo tanto el ILUSIONISMO tampoco existe, y según lo que das a entender, si existe...

por favor explicate por que no te entiendo...

saludos

----------


## Némesis

> Sabíais que fue contratado por el gobierno Mexicano para buscar pozos de petroleo?


No sólo eso, sino que además se hizo rico. Le pagaban una pasta. Y por lo visto, encontró más de un yacimiento, volando desde un helicóptero

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Nemesis, Manel. Si, yo estaba al corriente de eso.

¿Como justificais su éxito en el hallazgo? ¿Que opinión os merece Geller?

----------


## Manel Vicenç

3_de_diamantes,
se sabe que Uri empezo siendo ilusionista. Y para mi continua siéndolo. Yo antes era muy crítico con los que se aferran a mantener que poseen poderes . Cada vez lo soy menos. Hay un razonamiento que se puede hacer cualquier persona, no requiere conocimiento científico, simplemente  un mínimo de sentido común. Si tuviese verdaderos poderes no se ganaría la vida haciendo demostraciones, dedicaría su vida a enriquecerse o a enriquecer a los demas, o a erradicar enfermedades del mundo, o a descubrir pozos de petroleo para los pobres, o a robar sin ser detectado. Es como el que predice un número de loteria: ¿como se gana mas, haciendo la predicción o comprando todos los decimos de este número?

Dicho esto, lo de los pozos de petroleo puede plantearse de la siguiente manera:
1) o encargó estudios previos de la zona que pagó con lo que le pagaron a él.
2) o si era en una zona con mucha probabilidad de acertar lo podía dejar al azar.
3) Cualquier otra treta, agena a cualquier tipo de poder extraterrenal.

Lo de doblar cucharas quien mas quien menos de este foro ya lo debe conocer. Y sinó en cualquier tienda de magia se lo venden.

Lo de parar reloges y fundir bombillas de telespectadores es un asunto de probabilidad.

Sería interesante que algún día explicase sus azañas en un libro.

----------


## Némesis

Por lo que a mi respecta no crea que sea un ser dotado de poderes especiales, pero sí debo decir que es uno de los pocos casos que se conoce en que se ha hecho más rico encontrando petróleo que haciendo de showman. No veáis la mansión que se ha montado el tío...
Es un ilusionista. Como Blake, como Criss Angel, como Blaine, y como tantos y tantos otros que nos venden su sobrenaturalidad.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo soy muy crítico a los que dicen tener poderes mágicos ... (Lo que la mayoria me dan pena).

No por el hecho de que intenté engañarme, a veces, pobres, son tan ingenuos que ellos mismos se lo creen, y miran de demostrarlo de algún modo un tanto confuso.

Yo mantengo que Geller es/era un ilusionista, lo de los poderes mentales, algo tenia que decir el hombre ... No iban a darle dinero toda la vida por el simple hecho de doblar cucharas.

Por lo que hace a los pozos de petroleo... Pues o suerte, o estudios previos, o con astucia buscó una zona de alta probabilidad. Pero lo que poderes mentales seguro que no, eso ya como hombre de ciencias lo niego rotundamente,y también por el hecho que mencionas ... "Ir haciendo de showman cuando puedo sacar provecho de esta situación".

----------


## Asmodeo

Hola,

Lo de los pozos de petróleo tampoco esta clar oque parte es cierta o es manipulada por Geller para darse más públicidad o quizás hubo algún tema de faldas presidenciales que favorecio ciertos favores.

http://charlatanes.blogspot.com/2006...s_archive.html

Poderes paranormales no tendrá pero más listo que el hambre seguro.

Saludos.

----------


## jacin

> ¿Que problema hay? Que para venderse dijo que eran poderes mentales, que Dios le dio, que el solo las acentuó. Eso puede leerse de muchas maneras. Anthony Blake también dijo en su día que podía leer mentes, mover objetos de metal, y que tenia "poderes", y también decía que cualquiera puede hacerlo.


El problema es que se aprovecho de mucha gente y los engaño para sacarles el dinero
*
Farsante*

----------


## miguelelmago

En mi opinion no es un farsante. Ya que el hizo trucos, y dijo que era por sus "dones", lo que yo digo es: ¿acaso nosotros no decimos que lo que hacemos es "magia", que no tiene truco? Obviamente hay gente que cree que el tiene "dones".A ver si me explico ¿Que diferencia hay entre el y un mago?Él dijo que tenia un don si la gente es credula y le cree es su problema. Lo que no esta bien es engañar a la gente para que le pague mucha plata. El hizo las cosas limpiamente.

----------


## wallace

En mi opinión la diferencia entre un mago y el, es que el mago no se aprovecha de sus supuestos dones para sacarle el dinero a la gente con otros temas como sanación...

Este tío es un sirvengüenza, como todos los que van de "elegidos". No porque asegure tener poderes, sino porque ha sacado dinero en otros temas a costa de sus supuestos poderes.

A mi no me parece mal el hecho de que un mentalista  se atribuya ciertos poderes mentales a la hora de actuar, es una parte más de su papel. El problema es que se valga de ellos para ganar dinero a costa de la gente con todo lo que no sea la propia actuación. El problema no es que la gente le crea, el problema es que el se aproveche del hecho de que le crean con poderes. Y ante los que se empeñan en creer todo tipo de poderes y traten de insistir para que les ayudes con tus "poderes", siempre tienen la posibilidad de justificar que realmente es un  fenómeno de sugestión colectiva,  o cualquier otra explicación que se te ocurra para no desvelar que se trata simplemente de un truco.

Para mi, esa es la diferencia entre un mago y un sirvengüenza.

----------


## Ledes

Al final me he dejado convencer y creo que era un farsante.
Muchas gracias por contestar a este tema.

Pero me gustaria que el tema sigiese abierto.

----------


## Ledes

editado por enviarlo dos veces.

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Aca les va uno de los tanto links con información biográfica de Geller:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uri_Geller

Este link, que trata del efecto Geller, tb es muy bueno:
http://www.geocities.com/escepticosc...l/metales.html

Investigando  :twisted: (jejeje) encontré bastante info que nos da una pequeña idea de lo que profanos piensan actualmente de Uri Geller. Se puede encontrar vía pedospe la siguiente información:
- Uri Geller bending a spoon with his mind (slow motion shows how he does)
-Juan Escolano. Efecto Uri Geller.
Además hay otros materiales escritos por Geller que no tienen relación al tema, como secretos para amasar fortuna, etc.

Dato freak: sabian que hay un grupo musical llamado "Uri Geller y los cucharas"? jajaja  :Lol:  

Saludos

PD: Se me olvidaba dar mi opinión. Creo que es un gran ilusionista y un farsante. Creo que con la salud de la gente no se puede jugar, lo digo como parte del equipo de salud.  :x  :x (Kasposos, SKA-P).

----------


## Mago Dango

En mi opinion, es ilusionista ya que crea ilusion a la gente a traves de trucos; sin embargo, lo que le convierte en un farsante (que ese es mi voto) no es el enriquecerse ni la publicidad, sino el jugar con las personas, lo digo por el tema de que un hombre que sabe hacer juegos y trucos este en un equipo de salud arriesgando la vida a la gente, ¿efecto placebo? puede, pero la vida no se permite manipularla a ninguna persona que no sea medico, ni curanderos ni ilusionistas.

----------


## Ledes

Os paso esta información que es una pequeña biografía de Uri Geller que he extraído de otra página web.



Nació en 1946, Israelí conocido por sus habilidades psíquicas para doblar objetos de metal con solo una mirada sobre ellos, incluso parar relojes o hacerlos que anden más deprisa. Estos efectos han hecho que algunos le llamen "los Efectos de Geller"

Durante los años 70, cuando su carrera estaba en el momento más dulce, Geller trabajó a tiempo completo como un artista profesional mostrando sus capacidades mentales y sus habilidades de lectura de pensamientos. Al final de la década, pasó a ocupar más tiempo en su consulta privada, apareciendo esporádicamente en actuaciones públicas.

A pesar de su éxito la mayoría de los parasicólogos nunca le tomaron a él en serio, probablemente por su carrera de artista, Uri siempre dijo que el descubrió sus poderes mentales a la edad de cinco años, como consecuencia de un accidente casero que envolvió a su madre en una máquina de coser. Vio venir una pequeña aguja de la máquina de coser y cuando intentó tocarlo una tremenda descarga le hizo caer al suelo. Comenta que sus habilidades comenzaron a desarrollarse inmediatamente incluso la propiedad de leer la mente de su madre, posteriormente empezó a doblar metales con el pensamiento. Comenzó a hacer actuaciones a tiempo completo en 1969. Geller fue analizado en 1972 en el Instituto de Investigación de Standford en California, dando una impresionante demostración de con cartas ESP, sus poderes para doblar metales, no pudiendo llegar los científicos a una conclusión de sus poderes.

Como profesional Uri fue solicitado en toda la década de los 70, viajó alrededor del mundo, realizando apariciones en televisión y radio. Muchos imitadores surgieron en el panorama mágico intentando demostrar que ellos también hacer las mismas habilidades usando la magia. En los finales de los 70, Geller se retiró del panorama público, reservándose para apariciones esporádicas y comenzando su consulta privada.

----------

